# Bjorn Gelotte - New Beginnings cover



## Demonbart (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay, just what you were waiting for! I made a guitar cover video again!
It's an acoustic piece this time: Bjorn Gelotte's New Beginnings.
Enjoy and please leave a comment. I like feedback.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 5, 2010)

I wish In Flames still made stuff like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They suck so bad now I can't stand it


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't get why people hate In Flames' new albums.
I agree they're not as perfectly awesome as they were up to and including clayman, but that doesn't mean they're bad...
Anyway, on topic, thanks for the reply


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 6, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I don't get why people hate In Flames' new albums.
> I agree they're not as perfectly awesome as they were up to and including clayman, but that doesn't mean they're bad...
> Anyway, on topic, thanks for the reply


I don't know, I just don't see how they go from being one of the best Melodic Death Metal bands out there being Alternative Metal. It just blows my mind, I hate it xD

And no problem, you played it really good!


----------



## xist (Jul 6, 2010)

A Sense of Purpose was pretty bad though.

And you sound great...


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks dudes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Damn you, typo! Damn you into oblivion!


----------

